# Half-Life 2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD Radeon Besitzer, immer noch gültig!



## michelthemaster (26. September 2011)

*Half-Life 2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD Radeon Besitzer, immer noch gültig!*

Hallo meine lieben Hardwarekollegen, ich möchte hiermit darauf hinweisen, dass Besitzer einer AMD Radeon Karte sich über folgenden Link kostenlos Half-Life 2 Deathmatch herunterladen können. Das Spiel macht sehr viel Spaß im Internet, besitzt eine gute Grafik (Source-Engine) und ist es auf jeden Fall wert, heruntergeladen zu werden, auch wenn man weder Half-Life 2/1 kennt oder gespielt hat. In Steam lauern keine versteckten Kosten etc, außer evtl. die Tatsache, das man dem ein oder anderem Weekenddeal nicht entgehen wird 

Hier der Link, sieht alt aus, besitzt aber nach wie vor seine Gültigkeit (Habe es bei einem Kumpel heute getestet):

ATi Steam Offer

Gruß

Micha


----------



## GTA 3 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Half-Life 2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD Radeon Besitzer, immer noch gültig!*

Des ist schon seit Jahren kostenlos. Es gibt auch eine Variante, wo Nvidiabesitzer das auch geschenkt bekommen...


----------



## jensi251 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Half-Life 2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD Radeon Besitzer, immer noch gültig!*

Das ist keine User News.
Das ist seit Jahren beginnt und warum dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Micha77 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Half-Life 2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD Radeon Besitzer, immer noch gültig!*

@ GTA 3 wo bekommt man das für Nvidia??


----------



## RedBrain (26. September 2011)

*AW: Half-Life 2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD Radeon Besitzer, immer noch gültig!*

@Jensi
Aber trotzdem!

Für jemanden, die noch kein HL2M besitzen! Schnapp Sie dir! 

EDIT:
@Micha77

Bitte schön! Portal: First Slice is free for all NVIDIA Gamers


----------



## majokaese (26. September 2011)

*AW: Half-Life 2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD Radeon Besitzer, immer noch gültig!*

@Micha77, Portal: First Slice is free for all NVIDIA Gamers


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Half-Life 2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD Radeon Besitzer, immer noch gültig!*

Gibts für alle steam user kolo...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Half-Life 2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD Radeon Besitzer, immer noch gültig!*



majokaese schrieb:


> @Micha77, Portal: First Slice is free for all NVIDIA Gamers



Lol Portel 1 gab es letztes erst für lau ! Und das für Nv Karten ist nur eine art längree Demo.


----------



## CentaX (26. September 2011)

*AW: Half-Life 2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD Radeon Besitzer, immer noch gültig!*

Hey cool, der Hinweis darauf lag schon meiner X1950 Pro bei ... ;D Im Zweifelsfall kann man auch bei nem Freund mit AMD Karte Steam starten und bei sich selber einloggen + freischalten .. müsste auch gehen.


----------



## JHD (27. September 2011)

*AW: Half-Life 2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD Radeon Besitzer, immer noch gültig!*

Ich dachte grad ist ne Verarsche. "HL2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD-Karten" als Usernews rauszuhauen, zeugt von viel Humor  Danke dafür, musste echt kurz lachen...


----------



## michelthemaster (27. September 2011)

*AW: Half-Life 2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD Radeon Besitzer, immer noch gültig!*



JHD schrieb:


> Ich dachte grad ist ne Verarsche. "HL2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD-Karten" als Usernews rauszuhauen, zeugt von viel Humor  Danke dafür, musste echt kurz lachen...


 
Hallo Kollege, ich wollte mit der News einfach nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass die Aktion nach wie vor gültig ist, dies habe ich auch gestern bei einem Freund mit Erfolg getestet. Oder würdest du dich nicht über ein (gutes) kostenloses Spiel freuen?

Gruß

Micha

PS: Es sollte eigentlich keine Anspielung auf das Dirt 3 Dilemma sein ^^ Aber jetzt wo du es sagst


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Half-Life 2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD Radeon Besitzer, immer noch gültig!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Lol Portel 1 gab es letztes erst für lau ! Und das für Nv Karten ist nur eine art längree Demo.



Genauer umsonst


----------



## Z_E_R_O (27. September 2011)

*AW: Half-Life 2 Deathmatch kostenlos für AMD Radeon Besitzer, immer noch gültig!*

Und wo krig ich das im Steam? Bei mir kostet es 4,99 €

Hat sich erledigt


----------

